# Michelin Pilot Sport PS2s on wet/cold roads?



## Na Na (Nov 10, 2006)

I just bought a set of Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 (225/45/17) for my e46 330cic. I live in the desert, so I thought it would be no problem not having an all season tire on the car.

It turns out I will have to drive the car to Sierras this winter. While I will not be driving in snow, I may be driving on wet, cold roads. I have had the ice warning alarm go off several times in that area in the past. I will certainly be driving really wet roads and freeways.

Can you give me any advice at what I might expect in the worst situations? Also, if you have any suggestions about how I might improve safety conditions in that sort of weather, I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

If you want to be well-prepared for the worst, I think you need a set of winter tires or at least all-seaon tires for your mountain trips.

Wet + cold = ice
Ice + PS2 = death

OK, maybe a little overdramatic. 

The thing is, your PS2s are wonderful tires for most of your driving. If you think you could give up a little sport, you could swap the PS2s for all-season high-perf tires (like PS A/S.) That would be better for the mountains but still leave you unprepared for extreme winter conditions.

So:
Option 1 -- Extra set of wheels with true winter tires. Keep your PS2s for all but your mountain trips. Now you're set but this option is most expensive, requires you to swap out four wheels & tires before each trip to the Sierras (or pay someone else to do it) and requires you to store the set of wheels & tires that are not on the car.

Option 2 -- Give up your PS2s for all-seasons. Give up a little summer performance to gain a little more winter performance.

Option C -- Update will. :rofl:


----------



## Na Na (Nov 10, 2006)

lol, oye... don't sugar coat it for me.

I just spent $1000 to have these tires put on last Thursday. Obviously, had I known I would have to be making this trip to the Sierras *in the winter*, I would have chosen differently. But things change when life happens.

How do these tires handle on just cold roads? And how do they handle on wet roads? (I am thinking of pouring rain on windy roads and serious amounts of rain on freeways.)

On the upside I *love* how well the car handles and rides with these tires. I doubt I have ever experienced such a dramatic improvement with a tire change. Of course, I know so little about these things, at first I thought the difference was caused by the nitrogen! 

Note to self... call lawyer and update will.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Na Na said:


> ... at first I thought the difference was caused by the nitrogen!


I used to use hydrogen, but I'd get a little air in the tires and they'd explode. So I switched to helium. Expensive but lowers unsprung weight and you gotta pay to play. :rofl:

Seriously, I don't know how PS2s handle on cold roads. My M3 runs on PS2s year-round but I do not drive on 'em when it's below 40.


----------



## Na Na (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, thanks. Your killin' me! 

I think people underestimate bimmerfest posters. You all are far more funny than I ever anticipated.

Hey, everything I have learned about my bimmer, I have learned here. It is not much, but I do get the raised eyebrow when I know more about bimmers than my guy pals who have more money than sense. Sure they have some nice 7 series and those 6 series vert guys have some pretty cars but man oh man, what a waste! One of them told me he didn't have any low gears in his car (didn't understand triptronic) and the other refers to the Sport driving mode as "Super Drive" - I kid you not. And both guys are not new to bimmers.

Hey... but thanks for making me chuckle while reading about tires! Er, or trying to. :rofl:


----------



## sheltonn (Nov 19, 2008)

Buy a set of winter tires. I had the Bridgestone Re050 Pole Positions and the Goodyear F1 GS-D3. The PS2s are comparable. Don't expect much grip below 50 degrees. Throw in water and the guard rails turn to fender magnets! My advice is to get some cheap rims and buy some performance winter tires. They are grip like limpets in the ice and snow and perform well in the dry. Some people drive performance winter tires all year round. I live in Louisville, KY and switch to the winter tires in November and back to the big chrome in May.

I had these before:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Continental&tireModel=ContiWinterContact+TS810

These appear to be highly rated also:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Dunlop&tireModel=SP+Winter+Sport+3D


----------



## BM2W (Aug 9, 2007)

What Sheltonn said. 

Don't mess around with summer hi-perf tires in the cold (<40 deg) and wet. The cost of an extra set of winter/all-season tires and rims will be nothing compared to the lesson you will pay for if you want to drive the PS2's in marginal (or worse) conditions. You do know that Mother Nature is a b!tch, right? - I mean, you may think it's just cold rain, but the difference between that and sleet/snow/black ice ain't much, especially if you throw in a little windchill. Your insurance deductable is how much??

I live in Santa Fe (7000') and my 330CiC with Michelin Pilot Sports stays in the garage when it's below 40, Mr X3 (with Pirelli Scorpions) is a wonderful alternative. Do yourself a favor, and get some good all-seasons or real snows (I was very happy with Pirelli 210's on a previous 3er).


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

They are fine for normal driving unless it snows or there is ice on the road.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I have had a few sets of PS2s and had my temp warning go off around here too. You just need to take it easy on cold/wet roads. You're not going to fly off the side of the mountain unless you're not being careful. They're great in the wet.

Snow? No way I'd get anywhere near snow with them or any other summer high performance tire. The tread patterns aren't right, nor are the rubber compounds. It just won't work.

How many times do you have to make this trip? If I had to go to snow country and all I had was my 3'er and high performance tires, I'd just rent an SUV. I've done this in the past. Cheaper than taking chances or buying a winter set of wheels/tires.


----------



## sydneysky84 (Oct 24, 2008)

LMC said:


> If you want to be well-prepared for the worst, I think you need a set of winter tires or at least all-seaon tires for your mountain trips.
> 
> Wet + cold = ice
> Ice + PS2 = death
> ...


----------



## keeble (Aug 6, 2007)

We live in the high desert and morning temps are already down in the 30s. We drive through the Tehachapi's and Yosemite/Bishop-areas in winter. We just put on a winter set (Blizzak LM-22 RFT with Beyern 5 rims) to play it safe. Don't wait too long to order winter performance tires; supplies are limited.


----------



## JD650 (Jul 7, 2008)

The bottomline is BE CAREFUL, if you are careful you will be OKAY with the PS2, if not, the best winter tires wont help you unless you are driving a 4WD...even then you need to be careful.....


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

I switch to winters when next 7 day forecast shows 40's as the high of the day in NJ and it is usually around 1st 1/2 of November. In 2011 we had a freak Halloween snow storm which caught me off-guard and in less than 2 inches of snow/slush my RWD was spinning out on flat surface. I had decent tread on BS Potenza RE050As in 2011 around 7-8/32nd at the time. I managed to start the car rolling by putting into 2nd gear.

Same winter I had my blizzaks on and I was heading up to ski slopes. One section of the road had fresh snow probably a couple of inches that snow-plow did not come to clear yet. There was a front wheel drive Passat which I assume had all-seasons was spinning out not making the hill about 14% gradient. I had no trouble with 425lbs/ft torque on a RWD making the same hill.

As others said you might be OK if it is just cold and dry. If there is even an inch of snow and some small hill then all bets are off. Have your AAA membership up-to-date


----------



## Fishful Thinking (Apr 5, 2010)

stoked335d said:


> I switch to winters when next 7 day forecast shows 40's as the high of the day in NJ and it is usually around 1st 1/2 of November. In 2011 we had a freak Halloween snow storm which caught me off-guard and in less than 2 inches of snow/slush my RWD was spinning out on flat surface. I had decent tread on BS Potenza RE050As in 2011 around 7-8/32nd at the time. I managed to start the car rolling by putting into 2nd gear.
> 
> Same winter I had my blizzaks on and I was heading up to ski slopes. One section of the road had fresh snow probably a couple of inches that snow-plow did not come to clear yet. There was a front wheel drive Passat which I assume had all-seasons was spinning out not making the hill about 14% gradient. I had no trouble with 425lbs/ft torque on a RWD making the same hill.
> 
> As others said you might be OK if it is just cold and dry. If there is even an inch of snow and some small hill then all bets are off. Have your AAA membership up-to-date


Holy Thread Revival, Batman! From 2008, no less!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Fishful Thinking said:


> Holy Thread Revival, Batman! From 2008, no less!


Yeah, but it bears repeating as new generations of BMW owners figure that "surely these most excellent performance (summer) tires of mine can handle <just a little tiny bit> of snow and ice, right? I mean what could possibly go wrong?"

:yikes:


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I would agree, snow or ice with summer tires is a serious,* No*.
In less than 40 degree dry weather, if you slow down and don't corner like you can at warmer temps, you will be OK. Use a little more caution and it should be fine. N4S


----------



## av98 (Dec 26, 2006)

jvr826 said:


> I have had a few sets of PS2s and had my temp warning go off around here too. You just need to take it easy on cold/wet roads. You're not going to fly off the side of the mountain unless you're not being careful. They're great in the wet.
> 
> Snow? No way I'd get anywhere near snow with them or any other summer high performance tire. The tread patterns aren't right, nor are the rubber compounds. It just won't work.
> 
> How many times do you have to make this trip? If I had to go to snow country and all I had was my 3'er and high performance tires, I'd just rent an SUV. I've done this in the past. Cheaper than taking chances or buying a winter set of wheels/tires.


+1, PS2s are great wet weather tires but are not meant for ice. Get an extra set for those.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

